# Una anécdota para que nadie deje de soñar



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

*Una historia basada en errores de cálculo, persistencia, coraje, y también un poco de suerte.*

(Versión libre, disculpen los historiadores)

En cierta oportunidad, un señor llamado Cristóbal, comunicó al entonces rey de España 
su bizarra teoría de llegar a Oriente por Occidente. 
Según los números que hacía Cristóbal, el largo del viaje era viable para la autonomía 
de las naves de entonces. 
El rey antes de encarar una empresa tan riesgosa, pidió asesoramiento a los sabios de 
Salamanca, universidad reconocida en aquélla época por su excelencia académica. 
Los sabios le dijeron que el radio de la Tierra era en realidad unos cuantos km mayor, 
y por lo tanto el viaje que proponía este pobre hombre era inviable. 
El rey finalmente, desestimó la propuesta. 
La historia que sigue es por todos conocida. 
Algunos estamos aquí gracias a eso.

Hoy sabemos que los sabios de Salamanca tenían razón en el valor del radio de la Tierra ! 
Sabemos que Don Cristóbal estaba realmente equivocado. (...)
En los papeles. 

Antes de su famoso viaje era símplemente Cristóbal, un tipo común como cualquiera de 
nosotros. Era un simple trabajador, estaba fuera del "sistema", no tenía un peso y tenía 
algunas ideas raras. 
Pero ahora, imagínenselo en el puente de la Santa María, en medio del mar y con las 
provisiones que se terminaban. Los marineros preparando un motín ! 
Volver y enfrentar públicamente el fracaso ? 
Seguir, y morir de inanición en medio del mar, o colgado del palo mayor por los amotinados ? 
Ya sabemos lo que eligió. 
Hay tener con qué bancársela, eh ? 

*Muchachos* que recién empiezan, y los que ya están en la lucha, 
y los que ya han bajado los brazos también: 
No se dejen desanimar por los que saben. Mucho menos por los que dicen que saben. 
El conocimiento se va amplificadorando constantemente. 
Tal vez alguno de ustedes descubra o invente algo que hoy parece ridículo, pero que 
en el futuro afecte la vida de gran parte del mundo. 
Eso no es soñar. 
Es la forma como han pasado las cosas una y otra vez a lo largo de toda la historia.

Pero eso sí ! 
Hay que estar *dispuesto* a bancarse lo que sea que aparezca en medio del viaje,
y estar *bien preparado* para tener con qué responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Un poco "Elipticamente" pero te estas refiriendo al meollo del "Concurso".

La idea desde un principio dirigida a estudiantes de secundaria fue de incentivar la imaginación, y contactar mentes fertiles con quienes ya tienen experiencia, lograr un poco de transferencia, tambien contactar con tecnologias muy nuevas, aprender a resolver problemas que no hayan sido vistos en el diseño, Etc.

Este mismo concepto se aplicara a lo nuevos concursos.

Saludos y a nombre de las victimas, perdon participanes, gracias


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Un poco "Elipticamente" pero te estas refiriendo al meollo del "Concurso".
> ...



En realidad la idea de postear esto nació al discutir el tema del *radar casero*. 
Pero lo que me preocupa es algo mucho más básico y general.  
Por eso lo abrí como tema aparte para dar posibilidad a opinar sin "engordar" 
espúreamente otros temas (algunos ya por demás gordos). 

Mi preocupación gira alrededor de la autocensura en el pensamiento. 

Tanto la Escuela como la Universidad preparan a la gente para encajar en un sistema 
social que no puede ser totalmente de "goma". 
El sistema educativo es muy estricto en evaluar según parámetros estándar, y es raro 
encontrar lugares donde se prepare a la gente para tener independencia de pensamiento. 

Y está bien que para vivir en una sociedad organizada deba haber referencias claras y 
más o menos estables. Algo ya hemos debatido acá. Pasa como con el idioma. 
El problema es que uno nunca sabe hasta dónde ha "mamado" esas referencias, y 
hasta dónde las convierte en reglas fijas. 

Es incomprensible, por ejemplo, que una universidad nacional solamente produzca ingenieros 
cuyo más elevado sueño sea llegar a ser empleado de una empresa. Ahi es raro encontrar entre los egresados alguien que sueñe con ser empresario ! Y si lo encontrás, es más por la 
personalidad del individuo, que porque la institución educativa lo haya propiciado. 

Pero los vicios de método no surgen por generación espontánea. Los genera y los perpetúa 
la gente que vive dentro de ese sistema. 
Un investigador en matemática llegó a decirme: "y qué querés inventar ? si ya está todo 
inventado ! ". Yo me pregunto: para qué investiga él entonces ? 
En otra oportunidad, un influyente ex-Decano de Tandil, hablando de la posibilidad de interactuar 
con las empresas me dijo: "uno en el fondo tiene miedo de hacer un papelón". 

Al lado de ese nivel de autocensura, inseguridad y falta de autoestima, cometer un error 
en el cálculo de un circuito, creo yo, es absolutamente irrelevante.  (Je!  )
Incluso, me parece que esa autocensura tiene consecuencias más graves que algunas 
materias que cada tanto sacan de los planes de estudio de las escuelas. 
O el desmantelamiento de las escuelas técnicas ocurrido en los '90. 
De esto se puede salir con el tiempo (varios años). Lo malo es que durante ese tiempo 
mucha gente queda con la idea de que ciertas cosas "no se pueden". 

Por eso mi cruzada no es contra las reglas sino a favor de la experimentación personal. 
Con todo lo que haya que estudiar en el medio.
Y para eso, en lo que mi "ignorancia relativa" puede ayudar, encantado ! 

------
Notarán que he cambiado mi avatar a un brotito sostenido con el dedo. 
Lo tomé del sitio del FONTAR. 
------
Como cosa aparte: 
Me alegra mucho que el foro tenga un espacio como éste, para poder plantear este tipo de 
temas.


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2008)

Espero que este tema no termine con los inventos de bedini  y otros....


----------



## MaMu (May 11, 2008)

De lo expuesto por *Alejandro Sherar* estoy plenamente de acuerdo.
En cuanto a la frase de "esta todo inventado", es un viejo recurso literario que intenta denotar conceptos genéricos sobre procesos materializables, lo cual, es ultra contradictorio. Ni inventado ni desarrollado. Solo ocurrencias que alguna vez leimos, escuchamos, pero nada más, al punto tal que en el olvido creamos que ya existe. Toda materia científica es un molde, por exelencia matemático-filosófico, pero absolutamente irreal y solo tangilizable hipoteticamente y aplicable en una tesis: simple, decimos "Manzana" a lo que conocemos como "Manzana", pero no tenemos ni la menor idea de lo que realmente es, por lo que la semántica es un simple condicionante del lenguaje.
Nada es así porque sí, simplemente no tenemos las respuestas. Un razonamiento lógico es quizás lo más aproximado a lo que podemos llegar para llenar un hueco de ignorancia.
Acaso, las leyes físicas en Saturno son iguales que en la Tierra?, podemos especular, razonar, proyectar, suponer, idealizar, y hasta "fundamentar", pero lo único verdadero es que NO SABEMOS.
Esta especulación es la que utiliza todo método educativo. Claro está que para esta gente, Einstein ya murió. Matematicamente trabajamos en planos a la enésima dimensión, fisicamente nos resulta "imposible", ya que pensamos de la misma forma hoy, en que nuestros antepasados en común habrán pensado respecto a volar, o con la misma ignorancia y respeto antes de la aparcion de la penisilina o del transistor.
En el caso universitario, lo malo es que, se incorporan a la educación tendencias políticas, directas e indirectas, es ahi donde está el error.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Espero que este tema no termine con los inventos de bedini  y otros....


Qué inventó ese, la cama en inglés ? No será beodini ?   
Yo ni lo conocía. Ahora lo estuve viendo en Google. Por favor ! No, no. No apunto a eso. 
Aparte, no te quejes Dano! Vos mismo le estás dando prensa cada tanto !
Mi interés por lo exótico llega solo hasta los "plasmoides", bolas de plasma gaseoso 
que según la teoría no podrían existir, pero que cada tanto se los ve en las tormentas. 
Ah! También creo en las erosionadoras por chispa.  

Con respecto a la política en la universidad, yo no me preocuparía tanto. 
Politica hay en todos lados.
Las leyes de la naturaleza no dependen de eso. Por suerte !  
G apunta para abajo. No importa lo que resulta de una votación al respecto.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 11, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Las leyes de la naturaleza no dependen de eso. Por suerte !
> G apunta para abajo. No importa lo que resulta de una votación al respecto.



Pero para que lado queda abajo a veces depende de una "votacion"...
No hay que subestimar lo que se da por cierto a veces.

Estoy de acuerdo que las instituciones educativas hacen un poco cuadrados a los estudiantes... Conozco muchos "futuros ingenieros" que no pueden pensar fuera de la hoja... mucho menos fuera de la caja...


----------



## MaMu (May 11, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> G apunta para abajo. No importa lo que resulta de una votación al respecto.



Tomándolo de ese modo, yo creo que G apunta al centro.



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Pero para que lado queda abajo a veces depende de una "votacion"...
> No hay que subestimar lo que se da por cierto a veces.



No se si es subestimar, las cosas siempre "son" dependiendo del punto de vista desde donde se mire. "El color rojo que tus ojos miren, no tiene porque ser igual al rojo que mis ojos ven, aún cuando el patrón del espectro sea el mismo, no fué sino que anomalías visuales aparecieron en el hombre, hasta que se pudo demostrar"

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 12, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> No se si es subestimar, las cosas siempre "son" dependiendo del punto de vista desde donde se mire. "El color rojo que tus ojos miren, no tiene porque ser igual al rojo que mis ojos ven, aún cuando el patrón del espectro sea el mismo, no fué sino que anomalías visuales aparecieron en el hombre, hasta que se pudo demostrar"
> 
> Saludos



A lo que me refiero a que el rojo es rojo porque alguien le dijo rojo alguna vez, no poruqe naturalmente lo sea. Y así con todo desde lo más básico a lo más complejo.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (May 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> A lo que me refiero a que el rojo es rojo porque alguien le dijo rojo alguna vez, no poruqe naturalmente lo sea. Y así con todo desde lo más básico a lo más complejo.



Si, en eso creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

Casualmente, hace unos años, un tal Alan Sokal, criticando a ciertos relativistas del 
pensamiento científico, los desafió a que si creían que las leyes de la naturaleza eran 
optativas, decidieran por votación que *g* apuntaba hacia arriba, y luego saltaran 
de un quinto piso para ver si la naturaleza les hacía caso.   
Tampoco es para suicidarse !  

Es interesante ver esto:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Sokal


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

Otro que la tenía clara fue Carl Sagan. 
En uno de sus videos (de los años 80) explicaba cómo la civilización es el producto de lo que se conoce como "cuerpo calloso" del cerebro humano. Esto es, la madeja de neuronas que conecta un hemisferio con el otro. Algo así como el "router" del "bocho".
Según lo que se sabe, el hemisferio derecho (HD) es donde reside (ente otras cosas) la creatividad, mientras que el izquierdo (HI) se encarga principalmente de las tareas rigurosas. 
Según Sagan, el HD genera las ideas, sin importar cuán locas sean. Digamos que sus neuronas practican "brainstorming". Por su parte el HI es el encargado de bajar a tierra y poner un poco de orden. La contaduría de la empresa. 

Con esto en mente, yo pienso que individualmente cada persona se siente más cómoda en uno de esos roles porque ha desarrollado más el hemisferio correspondiente. 
Si esta inclinación es genética o provocada por lo que se aprende, todavía es materia de debate. 
Independientemente de esa discusión, Bizantina en mi opinión, me parece importante que haya jugadores en los dos equipos.  

Si no hubiera rigurosos, no existirían organizaciones conservadoras y seguras (instituciones), dónde crecer a buen resguardo durante las etapas de mayor indefensión en el desarrollo. Un individuo aislado siempre está más expuesto que un grupo organizado. 

Si no hubiera creativos, la civilización se estancaría en problemas relativamente simples, o quedaría indefensa ante cambios rápidos en el entorno, que la adaptación genética con su lento proceso de varias generaciones no puede resolver. Por eso ocurre la extinción de las especies, desde los dinosarios hasta los tigres de bengala. 

Personalmente, cada uno elige a que "pichicho" le tira carne.  

Guau!, digo chau!


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya sé que parece que no tiene relación directa con temas de electrónica, pero tal vez sí. 

Saludos


----------



## PICMIND (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola a todos, esta interesante el foro, realmente no crei encontrar un tema como este en esta pagina.

Lo que dice alejandro es muy cierto, mucha de las conductas del ser humano dependen directamente del cerebro, realmente lo que nos diferencia de los otros animales es que tenemos un cortex mas desarrollado y gracias a esto pudimos desarrollar las llamadas funciones mentales superiores (lenguaje, memoria, pensamiento, inteligencia, etc...) 

Sin embargo nuestros cerebros estan sujetos a los cambios en el medio ambiente y en la sociedad. Ejemplo de esto es la evolucion que hemos tenido para generar sentimientos o capacidades como el empatia o principios de conservacion grupal.,

Devolviendome un poco al tema de la universidades y la politica creo que el problema radica en que tanto los estudiantes como lo profesores toman solo una parte de las ideologias (las que mas le convengan o los justifiquen) y las degeneran, no hay que olvidar que en la u y en los colegios muy poco tienen la madurez suficiente para poder manejar estos temas sin incurrir en dogmatismos.

En cuanto a la educacion estoy de acuerdo con uds, actualmente los maestros creen que educar es simplemente atiborrar a los estudiantes de información y no les enseñan realmente a aplicar lo que saben.


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Para Alejandro y PICMIND: Deben editar sus mensajes, no escriban dos si lo pueden hacer en uno.



Está bién, pero respetame la libertad de separar por temas. 
Además fijate que los míos son en momentos muy separados. 
A veces hasta incluso por días.

Adío!


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2008)

PICMIND dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, esta interesante el foro, realmente no crei encontrar un tema como este en esta pagina.
> 
> *Lo que dice alejandro es muy cierto*, ...


 No podía dejar pasar esta cita!



			
				PICMIND dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Sin embargo nuestros cerebros estan sujetos a los cambios en el medio ambiente y en la sociedad. Ejemplo de esto es la evolucion que hemos tenido para generar sentimientos o capacidades como el *empatia* o principios de conservacion grupal.,
> ...


Un pequeño detalle. Según Carl Sagan, la empatía y el carácter gregario nos viene de los mamíferos, un paso previo al desarrollo del córtex. El orden evolutivo del cerebro que dice Sagan es: 
reptil -> mamífero -> simio -> "simios parlantes".

El ser humano le pone un contexto a todos sus impulsos, que llama ideología. 
Como pasa con la justificación de comportamientos heredados de los reptiles, mucho 
más básicos todavía: la territorialidad, la ritualidad, la autoconservación. 
Muchas veces nos decimos "objetivos" o "imparciales" pero en realidad nos estamos justificando para hacer "sonar" a otros sin sentir culpa !

Saludos !
.


----------



## asherar (Feb 19, 2009)

A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad se puede comprobar que seguir principios de vida puede requerir sacrificios bastante dolorosos. 

Desde acá se puede bajar una película *completa* (El flash del genio) donde se cuenta una historia verídica al respecto. 
Para descargar la peli completa también es necesario ver antes el corto: 
YouTube - Flash Of Genius (Official Trailer)

Este enlace está dedicado a todos los de este foro que, a partir de sus conocimientos de electrónica, intentan crear algo nuevo cada día. 

Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 19, 2009)

¿Sabían que, segun parece, en realidad cristobal colon antes de incluso hablar con el rey sabia perfectamente donde se encontraba el "nuevo mundo"? Pues si, aunque a algunos (o a todos) les choque y digan que es mentira segun parece es cierto. Hace unos años se dieron a conocer unos mapas que cartografiaron toda la costa de europa, asia, africa y américa con todo lujo de detalles. Según parece Cristobal Colon consiguió alguno de esos mapas. No hay nada confirmado. Les invito a ver dos videos en youtube de un programa famoso por aqui. En el programa un escritor de cierto prestigio, Jesus Callejo, presenta algunos de esos mapas.
YouTube - Mapas extraÃ±os (2/3) HD
YouTube - Mapas extraÃ±os (3/3) HD

Es interesante verlos, por lo menos conocer estas rarezas (son feos de cojones).

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2009)

Como vengo diciendo, opino que *casi* todo es posible, pero también hay que saber cuidarse del engaño. Algunos son muy convincentes, como este: Amazing Flayer Penguins - Video


----------



## asherar (Oct 13, 2009)

Resulta interesante cuando alguien con más reconocimiento público que uno, opina parecido. 

Sir_Ken_Robinson 

Al parecer, no basar la opinion de algunos temas en "el informe oficial" no es tan mala idea después de todo. 

La escuela mata la creatividad

La traducción de la charla previa la copio a continuación:


```
Buenos días. ¿Cómo están? Ha sido increíble, ¿verdad? Estoy abrumado con todo esto. De hecho, me estoy yendo. (risas) 
Ha habido tres temas, durante la conferencia, que son relevantes a lo que yo quiero decir. 
Uno es la extraordinaria evidencia de la creatividad humana en todas las presentaciones que hemos tenido y en todas las personas que están aquí. La variedad y gama. 
El segundo nos ha puesto en un lugar dónde no tenemos idea de qué va a suceder en términos del futuro. Ninguna idea de cómo se va desarrollar esto. 
Yo estoy interesado en la educación - de hecho, lo que encuentro es que todas las personas tienen interés en la educación. ¿Ustedes no? Pienso que esto es muy interesante. Si estás en una cena y dices que trabajas en educación - bueno, si trabajas en educación no vas muy seguido a cenas,  No te invitan. (risas) Y curiosamente nunca te vuelven a invitar. Es raro. Pero cuándo te invitan, y hablas con alguien sabes, te dicen, "¿En qué trabajas?" Y dices que trabajas en educación, puedes ver que se ponen pálidos. Dicen: "Oh Dios, ¿Por qué a mi? Mi única noche afuera en la semana". (risas) Pero si les preguntas por su educación, te arrinconan contra la pared. Porque es una de esas cosas que llega a lo profundo de la gente. Como la religión, el dinero y otras cosas. Yo tengo un gran interés en la educación, y creo que todos lo tenemos. Tenemos un gran interés comprometido en ello, en parte porque es la educación la que nos va a llevar a este futuro que no podemos comprender. Si lo piensas, los niños que comienzan la escuela este año se van a jubilar en el 2065. Nadie tiene una pista, a pesar de toda la experticia desplegada en los últimos cuatro días, de cómo va a ser el mundo en 5 años. Y sin embargo se supone que estamos educando a los niños para él. Así que creo que la impredictibilidad es extraordinaria. 
Y la tercera parte de esto es que sin embargo, todos estamos de acuerdo en 
las extraordinarias capacidades que tienen los niños, sus capacidades de 
innovación. Anoche, por ejemplo, Serena fue una maravilla. Sólo ver lo que ella 
hace. Y ella es excepcional, pero no creo que ella sea, por decirlo, una excepción 
entre todos los niños. Es una persona extraordinariamente dedicada que 
encontró un talento. Y mi argumento es que todos los niños tienen talentos 
tremendos, que desperdiciamos sin piedad. Así que quiero hablar de educación y 
creatividad Mi argumento es que ahora la creatividad es tan importante en 
educación como la alfabetización, y deberíamos darle el mismo estatus. 
(aplausos) Gracias. Por cierto, eso fue todo. Muchísimas gracias. (risas) 
Así que, me quedan 15 minutos. Bueno, yo nací en - no. (risas) 

Escuché una gran historia hace poco, me encanta contarla, sobre una niña en 
clase de dibujo. Ella tenía 6 años y estaba en la parte de atrás, dibujando, y la 
profesora contó que esta niña casi nunca prestaba atención, pero que en esta 
clase de dibujo sí. La profesora estaba fascinada y se acercó a ella y dijo, "¿Qué 
estás dibujando?", y la niña dijo, "Estoy dibujando a Dios". Y la profesora dijo, 
"Pero nadie sabe cómo es Dios". Y la niña dijo, "Lo van a saber en un minuto". 
(risas) 

Cuando mi hijo tenía 4 años en Inglaterra - de hecho tenía 4 en todas partes, para ser honesto. (risas) Si estamos siendo estrictos, donde quiera que fuera, tenía 4 ese año. Estaba en la representación de la Natividad. ¿Se acuerdan de la historia? No, fue grande. Fue una gran historia. Mel Gibson la contó. Puede que la hayan visto: "Natividad II". A James le dieron el papel de José, lo que nos tenía encantados. Considerábamos que era un papel protagónico. Llenamos el lugar de agentes en camisetas: "¡James Robinson ES José!" El no tenía parlamento. Conocen la parte en que entran los tres reyes magos. Llegan trayendo regalos, traen oro, incienso y mirra. Esto en verdad pasó. Estamos sentado ahí y creo que no siguieron el orden al entrar, porque hablamos después con el niño y le dijimos, "¿Salió todo bien?" Y el dijo, "¡Claro! ¿Por qué? ¿Algo estuvo mal?" Sólo cambiaron el orden, eso fue todo. En cualquier caso, los tres niños entraron, niños de 4 años, con paños de cocina en las cabezas, pusieron estas cajas en el suelo, y el primer niño dijo, "Les traigo oro". Y el segundo niño dijo, "Les traigo mirra". Y el tercero dijo, "Frank mandó esto" (rima con incienso en inglés) (risas) 

Lo que estas cosas tienen en común, es que los niños se arriesgan. Si no saben, prueban. ¿Verdad? No tienen miedo a equivocarse. Ahora, no estoy diciendo que equivocarse es lo mismo que ser creativo. Lo que si sabemos es que, si no estas abierto a equivocarte, nunca se te va a ocurrir algo original. Si no estás abierto a equivocarte. Y para cuando llegan a ser adultos, la mayoría de los niños ha perdido esa capacidad. Tienen miedo a equivocarse. Y por cierto, manejamos nuestras empresas así. Estigmatizamos los errores. Y ahora estamos administrando sistemas nacionales de educación donde los errores son lo peor que puedes hacer. Y el resultado es que estamos educando a la gente para que dejen sus capacidades creativas. Picasso dijo que todos los niños nacen artistas. El problema es seguir siendo artistas al crecer. Creo en lo siguiente con pasión: que no nos volvemos más creativos al crecer, más bien nos hacemos menos creativos. O más bien, la educación nos hace menos creativos. Y ¿por qué es así? 

Yo vivía en Stratford-on-Avon hasta hace 5 años. Nos mudamos de Stratford a Los Angeles. Se pueden imaginar lo suave que fue ese cambio. (risas) De hecho, vivíamos en un lugar llamado Snitterfield, en las afueras de Stratford, donde nació el padre de Shakespeare. ¿Repentinamente tienen un nuevo pensamiento? Yo si. Nunca pensaron que Shakespeare tuviera un padre, ¿verdad? Porque nunca pensaron en Shakespeare de niño, ¿verdad? ¿Se imagina a Shakespeare a los 7? Nunca pensé en ello. O sea, él tuvo 7 años en algún momento. Y estaba en la clase de Inglés de alguien, (risas) ¿Cuán molesto sería eso? "Debe esforzarse más". (risas) Mandado a dormir por su papá, "A la cama, ahora". "Y deja ese lápiz, y deja de hablar así. Nos confundes a todos". (risas) 
En todo caso, nos mudamos de Stratford a Los Angeles, y sólo les quiero comentar algo sobre la transición. Mi hijo no quería venir. Tengo 2 hijos. El tiene 21 ahora, mi hija 16. El no quería venir a Los Angeles. Le encantaba, pero tenía una novia en Inglaterra. El amor de su vida, Sarah. La conocía hace un mes. Imagínense, habían tenido su 4to aniversario, porque ese es un tiempo largo cuando tienes 16. Bueno, el estaba muy alterado en el avión. y me dijo: "Nunca voy a encontrar a otra chica como Sarah". Y a decir verdad estabamos contentos por eso, porque ella era la razón principal para dejar el país. (risas) 

Te das cuenta de algo cuando te trasladas a los Estados Unidos y cuando viajas por el mundo: todos los sistemas educativos del mundo tienen la misma jerarquía de materias. Todos. Sin importar donde vayas. Uno pensaría que cambia, pero no. Arriba están las matemáticas y lenguas, luego las humanidades, y abajo están las artes. En todo el planeta. Y en casi todos los sistemas además, hay jerarquías dentro de las artes. Arte y música normalmente tienen un estatus más alto en las escuelas que drama y danza. No hay ningún sistema educativo que le enseñe danza a los niños todos los días de la misma manera que les enseñamos matemáticas. ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué no? Creo que esto es importante. Creo que las matemáticas son muy importantes, pero también la danza. Los niños bailan todo el tiempo cuando se les permite, todos lo hacemos. Todos tenemos cuerpos, ¿no? ¿Me perdí esa reunión? (risas) Lo que en verdad ocurre es que cuando los niños crecen los comenzamos a educar progresivamente de la cintura hacia arriba. Y después nos concentramos en sus cabezas. Y ligeramente en un lado de la cabeza.
Si un extraterrestre viera nuestra educación y preguntara: "¿Para qué sirve la educación pública?" Creo que tendrías que concluir, si miras el resultado a los tienen éxito en este sistema, a quienes hacen todo lo que deberían, a los que se llevan las estrellitas, a los ganadores. Tendrías que concluir que el propósito de la educación pública en todo el mundo es producir profesores universitarios, ¿o no? Son las personas que salen arriba. Y yo solía ser uno, así que ahí tienen. (risas) Y me gustan los profesores universitarios, pero no deberíamos considerarlos el logro más grande de la humanidad. Son sólo una forma de vida, otra forma de vida. Y son extraños, y digo con esto con afecto. En mi experiencia hay algo curioso sobre los profesores, no todos, pero en general, viven en sus cabezas. Viven ahí arriba y un poco hacia un lado. Están fuera de su cuerpo, de manera casi literal. Ven sus cuerpos como una forma de transporte para sus cabezas. (risas) Es una manera de llevar sus cabezas a las reuniones. Si quieren evidencia real de experiencias extracorporales, acudan a una conferencia de altos académicos y vayan a la discoteca en la noche final. (risas) Y ahí lo verán, hombres y mujeres adultos contorsionándose incontrolablemente, a destiempo, esperando a que termine para ir a casa a escribir un artículo sobre ello. 
Nuestro sistema educativo se basa en la idea de habilidad académica. Y hay una razón. Cuando todo el sistema fue inventado. en el mundo, no habían sistemas educativos antes del siglo XIX. Todos surgieron para llenar las necesidades de la industrialización. Así que la jerarquía se basa en dos ideas. Número uno, que las materias más útiles para el trabajo son más importantes. Así que probablemente te alejaron gentilmente de las cosas que te gustaban cuando niño, con el argumento de que nunca ibas a encontrar un trabajo haciendo eso. ¿Cierto? No hagas música, no vas a ser músico; no hagas arte, no vas a ser un artista. Consejo benigno, y hoy profundamente equivocado. El mundo entero está envuelto en una revolución. Y la segunda idea es la habilidad académica, que ha llegado a dominar nuestra visión de la inteligencia, porque las universidades diseñaron el sistema a su imagen. Si lo piensan, todo el sistema de educación pública en el mundo es un extenso proceso de admisión universitaria. Y la consecuencia es que muchas personas talentosas, brillantes y creativas piensan que no lo son, porque aquello para lo que eran buenos en la escuela no era valorado o incluso era estigmatizado. Y pienso que no podemos darnos el lujo de seguir por este camino. 
En los próximos 30 años, según la UNESCO, más personas, en el mundo, se van a graduar del sistema educativo que el total desde el principio de la historia. Más personas. Esto es la combinación de todas las cosas que hemos hablado, la tecnología y su transformadorrmación del trabajo, y la gran explosión demográfica. Súbitamente, los títulos ya no valen nada. Cuando yo era estudiante si tu tenías un título tenías un trabajo. Si no tenías uno era porque no querías. Yo no quería un trabajo, francamente. (risas) Pero ahora los jóvenes con títulos muchas veces vuelven a sus casas para seguir jugando video juegos, porque necesitas una maestría para el trabajo que antes requería un bachillerato. Y ahora necesitas un doctorado para el otro. Es un proceso de inflación académica, que indica que toda la estructura de la educación se está moviendo bajo nuestros pies. Debemos cambiar radicalmente nuestra idea de la inteligencia 

Sabemos tres cosas sobre la inteligencia. 
Primero, que es diversa. Pensamos sobre el mundo de todas las maneras en que lo experimentamos. Visualmente, en sonidos, pensamos kinestésicamente Pensamos en términos abstractos, en movimiento. 
Segundo, la inteligencia es dinámica. Si observas las interacciones del cerebro humano, como escuchamos ayer en varias presentaciones, la inteligencia es maravillosamente interactiva. El cerebro no está dividido en compartimientos. De hecho, la creatividad, que yo defino como el proceso de tener ideas originales que tengan valor, casi siempre ocurre a través de la interacción de cómo ven las cosas diferentes disciplinas.  El cerebro es intensiónalmente - a propósito, hay un tubo de nervios que une las dos mitades del cerebro llamado el cuerpo callosos. Es más ancho en las mujeres. Siguiendo con lo que dijo Helen ayer, creo que probablemente por esto las mujeres son mejores haciendo varias tareas a la vez. Porque ustedes son buenas en eso, ¿o no? Hay montones de investigación, pero yo lo se por mi vida personal. Cuando mi esposa cocina en la casa - no muy seguido. Por suerte. (risas) Pero - no, ella si cocina bien algunas cosas - pero cuando está cocinando, está hablando al teléfono, hablándole a los niños, pintando el techo, cirugía a corazón abierto por acá. Si yo estoy cocinando, la puerta está cerrada, los niños afuera el teléfono está descolgado y me irrito si ella viene. "Terry, por favor, estoy intentando freir un huevo aquí", (risas) "Déjame en paz." Conocen esa vieja pregunta filosófica, si un árbol cae en el bosque y nadie lo escucha, ¿realmente ocurrió? ¿Se acuerdan? Ese viejo castaño. Hace poco vi una camiseta que decía "Si un hombre habla en el bosque, y ninguna mujer lo escucha, ¿todavía está equivocado? (risas) 
Y la tercera cosa sobre la inteligencia es que es única. Estoy escribiendo un libro nuevo llamado "Epifanía", basado en una serie de entrevistas sobre cómo distintas personas descubrieron su talento. Estoy fascinado con cómo la gente llegó a eso. 

Esto me trae a una conversación que tuve con una mujer maravillosa de la quizás no han oído hablar, se llama Gillian Lynne, ¿la conocen? Algunos si. Es coreógrafa y todo el mundo conoce su trabajo. Ella hizo "Cats" y "El fantasma de la ópera". Es fantástica. Yo solía estar en el concejo del Royal Ballet, en Inglaterra, como pueden ver. Almorcé con Gillian un día y le pregunté: "¿Cómo llegaste a ser bailarina?" Fue interesante, ella era incompetente en la escuela y la escuela, en los años 30, le escribió a sus padres diciendo "Creemos que Gillian tiene un trastorno de aprendizaje". No se podía concentrar, se movía nerviosamente. Creo que hoy dirían que tenía TDAH (Deficit de Atención). Pero esto era en los 30 y no se había inventado el TDAH. No era un trastorno disponible. (risas) La gente no sabía que podían tener eso. 
Ella fue a ver a un especialista. En esta habitación de paneles de roble con su mamá y la llevaron y la sentaron en una silla en el rincón, y ella se sentó sobre sus manos por 20 minutos mientras el hombre hablaba con su mamá sobre los problemas que Gillian tenía en la escuela. Ella molestaba a los otros, entregaba tarde la tarea, una pequeña niña de 8 - al final el doctor se sentó junto a Gillian y le dijo: "Gillian, escuché todo lo que tu mamá me dijo y necesito hablar en privado con ella". Le dijo: "Espera aquí, no nos vamos a tardar". y se fueron y la dejaron sola. Pero al salir de la sala, él encendió la radio que estaba sobre su escritorio. Y cuando salieron de la habitación, él le dijo a su madre: "Sólo espere y observémosla". Y en el momento en que salieron Gillian se paró y comenzó a moverse al ritmo de la música. Y la miraron por unos minutos y el doctor se volvió a su madre y le dijo: "Sra. Lynne, Gillian no está enferma, ella es una bailarina, llévela a la escuela de danza." 
Le dije: "Y ¿qué pasó?" Ella dijo: "Me llevó y fue maravilloso. Entramos a esta habitación y estaba llena de gente como yo. Gente que no se podía quedar quieta. Gente que tenía que moverse para pensar." Practicaban ballet, tap, jazz, danza moderna y contemporánea Eventualmente entró a la escuela del Royal Ballet, se volvió solista, tuvo una carrera maravillosa con el Royal Ballet. Eventualmente se graduó de la escuela y fundó su propia compañía, la Compañía de Danza de Gillian Lynne, conoció a Andrew Lloyd Weber. Ella ha sido la responsable de algunas de las obras musicales más exitosas de la historia, le ha dado placer a millones, y es multi-millonaria. Otro quizás la habría medicado y le habría dicho que se calmara. (aplausos) 

Lo que creo es que se trata de esto - Al Gore habló la otra noche sobre ecología, 
y la revolución detonada por Rachel Carson. Yo creo que nuestra única 
esperanza para el futuro es adoptar una nueva concepción de la ecología 
humana, una en que reconstituyamos nuestro concepto de la riqueza de la 
capacidad humana. Nuestro sistema educativo ha explotado nuestras mentes 
como nosotros lo hacemos con la tierra: buscando un recurso en particular. 
Y para el futuro esto no nos va a servir. Debemos re-pensar los principios 
fundamentales bajo los que estamos educando a nuestros hijos. Hay una cita 
maravillosa de Jonas Salk: "Si desaparecieran todos los insectos de la tierra, en 
50 años toda la vida en la Tierra desaparecería. Si todos los seres humanos 
desaparecieran de la Tierra, en 50 años todas las formas de vida florecerían". 
Y él tiene razón. 

Lo que TED celebra es el regalo de la imaginación humana. Debemos usar este 
regalo de manera sabia para poder evitar algunos de los escenarios sobre los 
que hemos hablado. Y la única manera es ver lo ricas que son nuestras 
capacidades creativas, y ver la esperanza que nuestros hijos representan. 
Y nuestra tarea es educar su ser completo para que puedan enfrentar el futuro. 
A propósito, puede que nosotros no veamos ese futuro pero ello sí lo van a ver. 
Y nuestro trabajo es ayudar a que ellos hagan algo de ese futuro. 
Muchas gracias.
```


----------



## asherar (Oct 16, 2009)

En esta página se puede conocer un poco de la forma de ser, de uno de los hombres 
que hicieron de la ciencia lo que es hoy:





Dmitri Mendeleev.

de quien lleva el nombre la tabla de los elementos químicos:






Escuchen también la canción de los elementos



> Una persona como Mendeleev, capaz de subirse en solitario a un globo sin tener experiencia, para observar un eclipse, y sólo después de tomar sus notas empezar a preocuparse de cómo hacer que el globo baje, seguro que hubiera disfrutado con esta canción.





> ... Su testarudez le llevó también a casarse por segunda vez sin apenas haber terminado los trámites de divorcio de su primera mujer, lo que suponía bigamia de acuerdo con las costumbres de la época de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa. Esto le impidió entrar en la Academia Rusa de Ciencias, pero su valía personal era tan ampliamente reconocida que cuando las acusaciones de bigamia llegaron al Zar Alejandro III, éste exclamó: “_Mendeleev tendrá dos mujeres, de acuerdo, pero yo sólo tengo un Mendeleev_“.


...

Cambiando un poco de tema, es interesante revisar este enlace:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lateralization_of_brain_function 

en relación con algunos comentarios, hechos por mí, sobre la lateralización de las funciones cerebrales en un post anterior:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/86656/ _
Aparentemente todavía las cosas no están del todo claras.


----------



## asherar (May 3, 2010)

Mil y una formas de descubrir la rueda 
Quién dijo que no queda nada por inventar ? 

http://ar.tente.com/film/tente_movie.flv

Enlazado desde: AQUI


----------



## kiws (May 3, 2010)

me parecio muy inetersante tu tema y aqui dejo uno de mis preferidos espero y les guste, mas abajo dejo el link para que lean mas si gustan.

Nicolás Tesla nació el 10 de julio de 1856 en Smilijan, Croacia (en la Frontera Militar austrohúngara), en el seno de una familia serbia.

Su padre dejó la carrera militar para convertirse en sacerdote de la iglesia Ortodoxa. Si bien, su madre no recibió educación, Tesla siempre decía que su madre era la fuente de sus capacidades intelectuales.

Nicolás tenía la extraordinaria capacidad de registrar en su mente todos los pasos necesarios para solucionar el problema, como si él mismo lo hubiese inventado. Esta habilidad para resolver problemas matemáticos y visualizar diseños de ingeniería le fue de gran utilidad en distintas etapas de su vida pero atentó contra su salud.

Nicolás recibió sus estudios en Graz y después en Praga, donde estudió ingeniería eléctrica, tenía una mente prodigiosa y era un ávido lector.

A pesar de su debilidad física y de haber contraído malaria, Nicolás completó exitosamente en tres años la carrera de ingeniero. Fue durante este período que Tesla decidió dedicar su vida a la experimentación eléctrica.

http://www.profesiones.com.mx/nicolas_telsa.htm


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2010)

*Los celulares simples se pueden convertir en teléfonos inteligentes *

     Ingenieros británicos crearon un software que permite que las pantallas de los dispositivos viejos se vuelvan táctiles.

Ver artículo en MSN noticias

Interesante noticia para los partidarios del "NO SE PUEDE"


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2011)

Una más grafica, para que se entienda.


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

La Física se renueva!

http://www.hpcc-space.de/publications/documents/AIP2010Hauser.pdf


----------



## asherar (May 16, 2012)

Sobre el comentario inmediato anterior (del 22 de enero de 2012): 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/654830/ _
Ver el archivo adjunto 72812


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 27, 2018)

asherar dijo:


> *Una historia basada en errores de cálculo, persistencia, coraje, y también un poco de suerte.*
> 
> (Versión libre, disculpen los historiadores)
> 
> ...




Hoy 10 años después de esta nota, puedo decir que gracias a personas que valoran
el esfuerzo y no son para nada egoístas, un hombre de 72 años, con esfuerzo, le
esta explicando a jóvenes de 20 años como se construye una fuente de alimentación
lineal , regulable y los principios de una fuente conmutada, y como si fuera poco,
el uso del multímetro.Aclarando les el esfuerzo que me llevó a aprender todo eso.
Que el Señor los recompense con Paz y Felicidad.
Roberto.
Las paciencia que ustedes tienen con este dinosaurio, es digna de mención en
folio aparte.
Una vez mas, GRACIAS.
Que tengan pr
Roberto


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)




----------

